# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kur do te kemi Google.al

## YlliRiaN

Kjo teme  nuk eshte Lajme por nje kerkese qe bota shqiptare duhet te beje tek gjiganti i kerkimeve ne internet Google qe edhe ne shqiptaret te jemi pjese e ketij gjiganti dhe te kerkojme ne gjuhen tone 
Jo rastesisht e hapa kete teme pasi duke kerkuar ne internet pash se vetem Shqiperia dhe Maqedonia nga vendet e rajonit nuk e kane  sherbimin Googlen ne gjuhen e tyre dhe domenin e tyre(nejse ekziston nje format Google Shqip por eshte i manget ) 
Sot tregu shqiptar i informatikes konsiderohet te jete mbi 10 milion (afer 7 milion vetem ne trojet etnike)
Prandaj mendoje se duhet te merret nje iniciative ne kete drejtime sidomos nga ana e qeverise shqiptare


Ja disa shtete te rajonit  qe kane Google ne gjuhen e tyre :

http://www.google.hr/ *Kroacia*
http://www.google.si/ *Slovenija* 
http://www.google.gr/ *Greqia
*
etj

----------


## Gjinokastra

http://www.google.com/intl/sq/

 :Lulja3:

----------


## YlliRiaN

Kete e dimi por kjo nuk ofron asgje :S:S

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Kete e dimi por kjo nuk ofron asgje :S:S


Njëlloj është ! Vetëm për ndryshim adrese nuk bëhet nami !
Si ajo si google.al njëlloj më duken !

----------


## ClaY_MorE

E ke idenë sesa është një domain me *.al*?

----------


## bl3nd

> Njëlloj është ! Vetëm për ndryshim adrese nuk bëhet nami !
> Si ajo si google.al njëlloj më duken !


Google Shqip ofron vetem WEB IMAGES GROUPS DIREKTORI
ndersa VIDEO  MAPS NEWS SHOPPING E-MAIL mungojn,keto po i kerkojm

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Google Shqip ofron vetem WEB IMAGES GROUPS DIREKTORI
> ndersa VIDEO  MAPS NEWS SHOPPING E-MAIL mungojn,keto po i kerkojm


Në fakt ke të drejtë , ka shumë mungesa !

----------

